# first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet



## Seamless Motorsports (Dec 3, 2008)

sneak peak.......complete info soon


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Seamless Motorsports)*

Mmm I just had a thought of trying to replace the plastic valve cover. 
Looks great! I want one!!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Seamless Motorsports)*

yum yum!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (~kInG~)*

looks bad ass nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see one under andre's hood


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet ([email protected])*

_Modified by Lloyd Plumtree at 5:10 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Seamless Motorsports)*

looks pretty cool. just wondering.... is that just for looks or does it actually have function as well... the ridges or whatever they are.... my guess is for heat radiation? 
or is it just fooling my eyes....


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (mujjuman)*

Sign me up for one


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (MattWayMK5)*

whats the benefits?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

It's like a work of art. Very nice. I want one... right now.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

more info plz


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

Now that's a work of art.







Holy moley.


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

i applaud you on your epic first post.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

subscribed.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

So its just for looks right? No real performance application?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

maybe its lighter


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

do you ever take off your oil cam and their is a milky film on it? that is cause by condensation that sits on the inside of the plastic valve cover because the plastic valve cover stays way cooler than the rest of the engine, the metal valve cover will heat up to the same temp as the rest of the engine and help burn away most if not all of that junk, 2L FSI's have it real bad and so did the old 2.0 N/A motors when they changed to plastic valve covers..junk that doesn't need to be inside the motor deserves to be delt with


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Seamless Motorsports)*

Can we get one with our Company Logo machined into the top?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for great ideas, and even better CNC work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

chris
c2


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (C2Motorsports)*

oh man, that looks awesome... almost want a 5cyl now so I can get one of those


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Slayer)*

don't worry their will be 2L FSI ones too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Seamless Motorsports)*

that would look so cool with my turbo! my car is even RED!!!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (darkk)*

Wow, that is gorgeous! Nice work!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Seamless Motorsports)*

that's rad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Lower it!!)*

First of all. Thank you for all the kind responces. We will be doing our best to answer any questions you may have for us on this product and the many to come after. Currently we are not ready to release pricing on this product but that will be available shortly. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_Mmm I just had a thought of trying to replace the plastic valve cover. 
Looks great! I want one!!

We also thought it was a great idea. Thank you. Email us and we will conatct you as soon as pricing is available. 

_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_yum yum!

We`ll be offering a few different flavors.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks bad ass nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see one under andre's hood

Thanks JC! It`s going to "top" his motor off nicely. 

_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_looks pretty cool. just wondering.... is that just for looks or does it actually have function as well... the ridges or whatever they are.... my guess is for heat radiation? 
or is it just fooling my eyes....

A combo of both. Looks: Well you tell me. Fucntion: enable you to run a catch can on turbo cars. As JC stated will help cut down on condensation in the motor. Also will help as a heat sink. The ridges you are talking about are machining grooves which show how much time actually goes into this cover. A big benifit of this cover on turbo cars is now we can play around with top mount setups and not have to worry about melting the stock cover. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Sign me up for one









We will let you know as soon as pricing is available. 

_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_whats the benefits?

Please see my post above. 

_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_It's like a work of art. Very nice. I want one... right now.

Thank you. Soon.... very soon. 

_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_more info plz

as requested.

_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_Now that's a work of art.







Holy moley. 

Thank you. 

_Quote, originally posted by *O.G. Kush* »_i applaud you on your epic first post.









Thank you. This is only the beginning. We love to think outside of the box. 

_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_subscribed.

Glad to have you on board. 

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_So its just for looks right? No real performance application?

see above/below post

_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_maybe its lighter

not sure but I will weight them and get back to you on that. My guess is no.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_do you ever take off your oil cam and their is a milky film on it? that is cause by condensation that sits on the inside of the plastic valve cover because the plastic valve cover stays way cooler than the rest of the engine, the metal valve cover will heat up to the same temp as the rest of the engine and help burn away most if not all of that junk, 2L FSI's have it real bad and so did the old 2.0 N/A motors when they changed to plastic valve covers..junk that doesn't need to be inside the motor deserves to be delt with









Cheers for beating me to it. JC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Can we get one with our Company Logo machined into the top?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for great ideas, and even better CNC work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

chris
c2

Not at this time. These pictures are of the prototype unit. The production cover plate will have our logo on it. along with some finish options. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_oh man, that looks awesome... almost want a 5cyl now so I can get one of those










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_don't worry their will be 2L FSI ones too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You better believe it! Chris at Revo is in dier need. Ask him about molten valve covers and leaky gaskets. IIRC he`s running a top mount. 

_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_that would look so cool with my turbo! my car is even RED!!!

It will let you show off your investment. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_Wow, that is gorgeous! Nice work!









Thank you. There are many more high quaility products coming shortly.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_that would look so cool with my turbo! 

i wish i could say that


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet ([email protected])*

Think of the anodized possibilities!


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Albeezy36)*

Cool, looks like the 2.0t's are going to be getting these as well then.. will they be available at some point for the new TSI (ccta/cbfa) 2.0t motors as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

20squared will have these for sale soon! Looks great guys!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Seamless Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seamless Motorsports* »_sneak peak.......complete info soon

























Talk about a "Grand Entry!"








where is the other stuff......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Talk about a "Grand Entry!"








where is the other stuff......









From what I heard earlier today, it's coming soon


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A combo of both. Looks: Well you tell me. 

Looks awesome!!

_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_
i wish i could say that

x2 lol


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_20squared will have these for sale soon! Looks great guys!

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Subscribed.
not even a ballpark on price?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Give us more!!!!


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Fucntion: enable you to run a *catch can* on turbo cars

Just some NOOB clarification needed from you turbine heads. From my understanding, a catch can is used to collect oil which blows past the PCV valve which can cause a whole bunch of nasty things which are too numerous for me to bother listing. 
This is because engine blow-by collects in the crankcase because in the real world piston rings dont form a perfect seal. To get rid of this pressure, automakers use crankcase vents to take these spent exhaust gases back to the intake system to be reburned and filtered in the cat since spent exhaust gases cant simply be vented into the atmosphere from the crankcase. This is our PCV system. Downside is, oil also unfortunately gets transported along with the spent gas syphoned from the crankcase and you dont want that gumming up your engine. The catch can is used to collect this oil to prevent it from re-entering the engine but allows the spent gases to pass through. Am I correct in my understanding?


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 5:03 AM 12-6-2008_


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (_V-Dubber_)*

hmmm...pretty much!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (darkk)*

oh wow beautiful!! when are you gonna do one for the 2.0t


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Seamless Motorsports)*

Very very nice. VW should be jealous they didn't think of that. And







at another company wanting their logo on someone else's product.
"Hello Honeywell Turbo Technologies how may I direct your call?"
"Um, the owner please?"


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

What will the heat do for the coilpack longevity?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_Very very nice. VW should be jealous they didn't think of that. And







at another company wanting their logo on someone else's product.
"Hello Honeywell Turbo Technologies how may I direct your call?"
"Um, the owner please?"

Ha!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (sagerabbit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (_V-Dubber_)*

This thing is sweet but its going to crazy expensive


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_Very very nice. VW should be jealous they didn't think of that. And







at another company wanting their logo on someone else's product.
"Hello Honeywell Turbo Technologies how may I direct your call?"
"Um, the owner please?"

its called private labeling, a lot of manufacturers do it


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
its called private labeling, a lot of manufacturers do it









x2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Seamless Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
not even a ballpark on price?

$500+ US
Thats a solid 40mm x 150 x 550+mm chunk of aluminum honed out with LOTS of CNC time in there.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Seamless for beating us to the punch









_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_Cool, looks like the 2.0t's are going to be getting these as well then.. will they be available at some point for the new TSI (ccta/cbfa) 2.0t motors as well? 

TFSI motors have the camshaft girdle and valve cover built in all together.Only a small section of the valve cover has a bolt on plastic part.


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
its called private labeling, a lot of manufacturers do it









I'm quite aware...that shoulda been in an email. Not gonna argue, just thought it funny.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

NOM NOM NOM.... I want one of those. 
Cleans the hell out of the mess in there!!!


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

REJOICE! finally someone's got off their duff and made something cool and potentially useful for our motor..
(even if there's no way in hell i'll ever afford one). 

You got PM mr. Topic starter and pot stirrer :-D


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

That thing is going to be over 600


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

most definitely gonna start saving


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

i hope their will be something like this for a 1.8t their better be atleast or i will pay you a visit


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_What will the heat do for the coilpack longevity?

That's what concerns me. Only time will tell.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Machine down the coilpack area just a tad and create a rubber seat /gromet for it to sit on to divert heat? or carve out heat sinks underneath / arround if it becomes too much an issue?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

_Modified by Lloyd Plumtree at 5:12 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

posted this up on golfmkv.com and people are all up ons


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_I don`t see it becoming an issue but I`m sure if it does become an issue they will fix it. 

If anything vents should be considered for the top piece. Now that the valve cover is a metal instead of a plastic, and you have a cover above the coilpacks, it's gonna get might hot in there. Who knows what VW designed them to take but I have a feeling they'll be at their operating limits being sealed up inside there.


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_
If anything vents should be considered for the top piece. Now that the valve cover is a metal instead of a plastic, and you have a cover above the coilpacks, it's gonna get might hot in there. Who knows what VW designed them to take but I have a feeling they'll be at their operating limits being sealed up inside there.

Do ever post anything constructive in any other company's thread other than your own?


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dynamic Rollover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dynamic Rollover* »_
Do ever post anything constructive in any other company's thread other than your own?

What wasn't constructive in that post? I'm not out to make







on this company's valve cover idea. Infact I spoke to the guy, who was apart of making these, on the phone this past weekend and he told me to come check out the thread. Hey maybe they thought of this already, just adding to the discussion. Cool it.










_Modified by ALT3rEg0 at 3:04 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ALT3rEg0)*

Im not hot headed and I am cool, calm, and collective. I just asked if you have anything constructive to add. You jump from the 1.8T forums all the way over here and its the same dance. Guy makes a cool product, you jump in and question it. Just asking a simple question.


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dynamic Rollover)*

You asked if I "ever" have anything constructive, so you must be keeping tabs eh? Is it so wrong to analyze something new and question it? If your reference to id=27 has anything to do with a particular vendor on here you can save that discussion for a late night AIM conversation (my p/ms are disabled).
My first post in this thread I gave props for the idea. Then people brought up the heat issue to which I added my







. If the OP and said company is confident in their product then ok, let's see what happens. Questioning the technical aspects of this valve cover is far from being non-constructive.
If there's anything else you'd like to talk to me about send me an email or I'll catch you online sometime. I'm always open to difference of opinion, but I don't have to agree with it.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

new products should be examined and questioned on every aspect of it. and the ones who produced it should be confident enough in their product to be able to answer any question thrown at them.
if they can't do that, well, they shouldn't be selling it yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (Seamless Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_Think of the anodized possibilities!









We have. Options on color are still up in the air. Our original run will be offered in raw finish. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_Cool, looks like the 2.0t's are going to be getting these as well then.. will they be available at some point for the new TSI (ccta/cbfa) 2.0t motors as well? 

We are currently reseaching on the 2L FSI Cover. Looks like the later model motors will not call for this solution. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_20squared will have these for sale soon! Looks great guys!

Thanks John! You know the deal. Hold tight. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Talk about a "Grand Entry!"








where is the other stuff......









Thanks Dre. It`s coming man. Quality takes time. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_Subscribed.
not even a ballpark on price?

Coming. You guys/girls will be very









_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Give us more!!!!

It`s coming. 

_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_oh wow beautiful!! when are you gonna do one for the 2.0t









Thank you! We`re working hard on it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_Very very nice. VW should be jealous they didn't think of that. And







at another company wanting their logo on someone else's product.
"Hello Honeywell Turbo Technologies how may I direct your call?"
"Um, the owner please?"

Thanks. I`ve been asked by many companys to have their logo machined in our product. 

_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_What will the heat do for the coilpack longevity?

Very good question. We have tested our product on high mileage vehicle for 1500+ miles with no issues. There are many other vehicles on the market with fully covered coils that do not have coil issues from heat. Also we have not found the same coil issues with the 2.5L engine as found in the 1.8t engine. 

_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_This thing is sweet but its going to crazy expensive

You may be surprised. 

_Quote, originally posted by *TeamZleep* »_NOM NOM NOM.... I want one of those. 
Cleans the hell out of the mess in there!!!

We`ll have pricing shortly. The bay is very messy. We are doing our best to bring the community products to resolve that. 

_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_REJOICE! finally someone's got off their duff and made something cool and potentially useful for our motor..
(even if there's no way in hell i'll ever afford one). 
You got PM mr. Topic starter and pot stirrer :-D


Got your IM and responded. You may be surprised with the price. 

_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_That thing is going to be over 600










_Quote, originally posted by *BigTimBigTurbo* »_i hope their will be something like this for a 1.8t their better be atleast or i will pay you a visit 

Just for you Tim! We have some other goodies coming for you before a Valve cover. Plus... 35r`s are soooo last year. J/K your car is dope. Cheers to the builder.









_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_That's what concerns me. Only time will tell. 

So far, So GOOD!




_Modified by [email protected] at 1:28 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You guys need to call me with updates like that more often


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_posted this up on golfmkv.com and people are all up ons

Thank you very much. Im sent. 
- ALT3rEgo & Dynamic Rollover. Please help us keep our post on topic. Our staff is available to answer all technical questions and we are open to all suggestions and constuctive critizism about our products, but we prefer that any outside issues be left out. Thanks for your understanding.









_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_new products should be examined and questioned on every aspect of it. and the ones who produced it should be confident enough in their product to be able to answer any question thrown at them.
if they can't do that, well, they shouldn't be selling it yet.

You are 100% correct. We have tested our product throughly and will continue to do so. Seamless Motorsports is very confident in this product and any other product we bring to market. We also will do our best to answer any technical question you as the consumer may have both pre and post sale. 
As you can see from our activity on this forum we spend more time researching then posting. We pride ourselves on quality craftmanship and will stand behind our products 100%. 
Pricing and product release coming VERY soon. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:49 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Well, i gotta say, so far you dont seem wishy-washy like LNT... Keep up the good work.

Subscribed.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_Well, i gotta say, so far you dont seem wishy-washy like *LNT*... Keep up the good work.

Subscribed. 

lol I remember


----------



## MKV703 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

*Any updates on a release date?*


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Pricing and product release coming VERY soon. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:49 PM 12-12-2008_

this was posted yesterday... (12/12/08)


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (~kInG~)*

Very nice !


----------



## Seamless Motorsports (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: first post... 30 lbs. of aluminum on a diet (~kInG~)*

Valve covers are now available!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4162503



_Modified by Seamless Motorsports at 9:02 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Sh!t that was fast...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

The fact that they came here, showed their really awesome product for their first post, and actually released it soon after at a good price is EPIC.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for answering questions


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

ordered.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

wondering if the coil packs get hot in the enclosed cover...
BTW, looks friggen awesome.


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

So did this company fall off the face of the earth or what? I haven't been able to locate any information.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i tried to "find em" 1 yr ago, and last i knew... yes, they were out of business


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Any news for the FSI guys?!

I'd love to run this rather than the eurojet piece.

It would look great with my HEP intake manifold.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

they are long gone..


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> they are long gone..


Dang. That was a sweet piece too!
This is honestly the first time I've seen this valve cover.
Too bad..


----------

